# Wired2Fish HOLI PALOOZA GIVEAWAY....IT'S HERE!



## fender66 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's here! The Big Daddy of GIVEAWAYS! And, of course, it's from our sponsor, *Wired2Fish*! Be sure to enter and thank them for another great year of sponsorship!

Hard Baits, Soft Baits, Rods, Buzz Baits, Crankbaits, T-shirts, Hats, Sunglasses and more will be given away in the Wired2Fish Holi-Palooza Giveaway beginning today and running through December 31st.

Rapala, Zoom, Duckett Fishing, Berkley, Spro, Gamakatsu, Mustad, Strike King, Halo Fishing, Lucas Oil, Stanford Lures, Megabass, Lazer Trokar, Mustad, Bandit Lures, Stan Sloan's Zorro Baits, ABT Lures, Gamma, and many more will be involved in this once a year celebration.

We are trying to increase your odds in this one so there will be lots of winners. We'll even let you pick the prize based on the order the winners are randomly selected! 

*OVER 50 winners (so far) in this giveaway so get your entries in! Last day to enter for this giveaway is December 31st, 2012. Good luck!*

To see the list of prizes, follow this link https://blog.wired2fish.com/wired2fish-holi-palooza-giveaway


----------



## W2FTodd (Dec 13, 2012)

:wink:


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2012)

In for the w2fish Hoodie, I want nothing else. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jim said:


> In for the w2fish Hoodie, I want nothing else. :LOL2:



Beautiful isn't it. But you can't deny that there's a whole lot of great stuff in the "take".


----------



## CaseyP (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd take anything, but I really like the hoodie.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Dec 15, 2012)

:USA1: IN :lol:


----------



## wihil (Dec 16, 2012)

There's a lot of really nice stuff in there.


(I want the hoodie too - that thing looks awesome!_

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2012)

wihil said:


> There's a lot of really nice stuff in there.
> 
> 
> (I want the hoodie too - that thing looks awesome!_
> ...



no way! And if you do win it, the only *right thing to do* is forward it to me. :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 17, 2012)

i want the hat/t-shirt! or anything else that they want to send me!


----------



## Skully (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm In too....


----------

